# Emissionsarmer Laserdrucker gesucht



## cann0nf0dder (18. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin, 
für meine Mutter suche ich einen a4 s/w Laserdrucker, der möglichst wenig schädliche Emissionen wie Feinstaub, chemische Ausdünstungen etc... verursacht.
Das Druckaufkommen ist sehr hoch, Anschluss entweder per USB oder Netzwerk, der Preis ist relativ unwichtig 

aktuell Tendiere ich aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen zu einem Kyocera Mita Drucker (fs1370dn, fs2020d oder einen fs3920dn) und entsprechendem Feinstaubfilter.
Lohn Sich ein separater Feinstaubfilter ? (z.B. Dexwet Filtersystem)

Hat sonst noch jemand irgendwelche Vorschläge oder kennt nen halbwegs aktuellen Test zu dem Thema? Ich hab bisher nur die üblichen Bild/Focus berrichte über die Gefahren am Arbeitsplatz gefunden, nix konkretes …


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2012)

tesa Feinstaubfilter Clean Air für Laserdrucker, Größe: M: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren

Ist günstiger als der von Dexwet.


----------

